# VK - Arco 2 - Pro Cotton - Gremlin Squonk Bottles



## Gizmo (7/11/17)

*New Stock*

Coil Master Pro Cotton
Coil Master Elbow Ceramic Tweezers
Coil Master B4 Battery Case
Coil Master Gremlin Squonk Bottles
Coil Master VBag (RESTOCK)
Arco 2 Sub-Ohm Tank with Flax Paper Coils
Arco 2 Replacement Coils

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## skola (7/11/17)

Hey @Gizmo,

Does the stock on the website reflect what's in stock at the Fourways branch?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/11/17)

@skola these products came in today only, will be in Fourways by Thursday


----------



## skola (7/11/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @skola these products came in today only, will be in Fourways by Thursday


Thanks for the response @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Silver (7/11/17)

Lol gotta love the one chirp on the Arco2 description on the VK website

" lower rev up time "

Hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

